# Barebow recurve shooter seeks advise for move to NFAA field



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I stringwalk. I believe that it is legal in the barebow class.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

welcome aboard ! i'm re-reading this section... sounds like you are good to go. it seems to be specifically situated for string-face walking; a level is permtted, as long as it does not extend above the arrow... ( dont know where it can be mounted based on this rule..:noidea the rest is good, as long as the wire tip doesn't go 1/4" or more above the arrow...draw check device to me includes being a clicker ( i'm not familiar enough to know of any other type of draw check device..? )...

*5. Only one adjustable draw check and level mounted on the bow, neither of which may extend above the arrow and a mechanical type arrow rest and cushion plunger are permitted.*
============================
*9. No device of any type, including arrow rest, that may be used for sighting, may be used or attached to the archer's equipment*.

#9... this maybe referring to _adding_ a device to the arrow rest (? )...to me, this is the honor system, much like "bowhunter free style" isnt supposed to use any part of the sight ring or device mounted to the sight ring as an aid for sighting, but it happens. bhfs.. i guess if one has less than 5 fixed points(pins) and then uses a level as the fifth it would be legal (?) 

i dont think logos are being referenced in rule..... *11. The ends or edges of laminated pieces appearing on the inside of the upper limb shall be considered a sighting mechanism.*
not sure of what bows had or have anything laminated on the edges or ends of limbs, ...; logos are on the flat central surface of the limb. 

stabs are personal choice... with any venue. bear in mind, field ranges are set up n the woods, and a decent amount of walking is involved. other than that, the concept is the same for reasons-purpose of the stabs. the big buzzzz right now is The B-Stinger. I ordered one for my OR , but havent had the chance to spend any real time with it. i didnt order sides or mount, at this time, the mfgr is working with Mr. Lee and the Natl team with the B-Stingers.... i'll wait until some conclusions on setup and usage are talked about from this group before i start working toward a final system for myself. 
if you have done any FITA Field, this is just about the same thing; a few more arrows and targets ( i believe ) ..the NFAA= 28 target and 112 shots.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I get confused everytime I read about an arrow rest being 1/4 inch above the arrow. I can't recall ever seeing an arrow rest wire that extends above the arrow. I would think it would cause interference. 

Sounds like I am just about ready to go. All I have to do now is convert from metric to Imperial. I already took the most important step with my equipment. I set up a bow to shoot cheap arrows while I am starting out. No need to lose any ACE's...yet.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I get confused everytime I read about an arrow rest being 1/4 inch above the arrow. I can't recall ever seeing an arrow rest wire that extends above the arrow. I would think it would cause interference.


I think this might also refer to the entire rest, i.e., the top edge of the mounting plate of the rest cannot be over 1/4" above the arrow.


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Bare bow*

As far as I know, you are able to shoot your FITA legal bow if you like. I shoot a Best Moon riser BB. I use a Champion II rest and a 36" stab. All are legal. The only clicker that I know of that is legal is the Klickety-clicker, it mounts on the lower limb. Limbs with words on the face I don't know about. But, I do know that the rest cannot have any parts that are more than 1/4" above the arrow. Stringwalking is leagal. Go to a shoot. Someone will help you if you let them know you are new to NFAA. Don't be suprised if you shoot with the BB compound people.

Good luck and happy shooting.

Tim


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have heard that I will have to shoot with compound shooters, but I am more interested in my personal score than winning. I rarely have competition in FITA shoots since most barebow shooters will not shoot full FITA distances where I compete. I am either first by detault if there is a barebow division, or last if I have to shoot in the Olympic recurve division.

Thanks for the help. It sounds like the last detail is to make sure that I have a single color string. Fortunately, I have two, hot pink and white. I wonder which will attract the most attention.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

The thing about the arrow rests, etc. is that it may not be more than 1/4" above the shaft IN THE SIGHT WINDOW. 
The string color is irrelevant, the serving must be all the same color.
A clicker can be used but it must be below the shaft, I use one of my own manufacture that attaches to the mounting plate on a Cavalier Free Flyte rest.
The level bubble can be mounted above the rest(where you can actually see it) but it may not be in the sight window.
When you string or face walk, generally speaking, using the arrow rest for a sight is not necessary.
The logo, laminations, etc. again are all referenced to the back edge of the sight window(this is from the days of laminated wood handle bows with the edges of the lams on the back edge of the riser being used for sight marks).
And yes, you will have to shoo with the compound guys, like me, there is no division for recurve barebow in the NFAA.

Good luck and I hope you maintain your sanity........barebow does that to you ya know:darkbeer::wink:


----------

